# Crew rescued from stricken boat ( BBC )



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/scotland/highlands_and_islands/7221597.stm








^^(c) MCA

All 14 crew safe and well , 4 have mild hypothermia but will be ok soon.

Davie


----------



## Fiesty Fay (Jan 6, 2008)

Glad to hear the rescue services were able to get to the crew and get them off the boat, was told about the boat going aground this morning and I know the weather was horrendous up there. I have great respect for all the rescue services and they put their lives at risk every time to help others, well done to them all.

Fay


----------



## Ray Mac (Sep 22, 2007)

Great news that everyone got off OK, The rescue services as normal do a great job.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2008)

Glad all ok...
something going on 200 miles west of Cork... chopper tasked to refuel cork
but don't know any more... anyone know anything..?


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

Yes John its the Horncliff i'll start a new thread for her


----------



## Binnacle (Jul 22, 2005)

Fiesty Fay said:


> Glad to hear the rescue services were able to get to the crew and get them off the boat, was told about the boat going aground this morning and I know the weather was horrendous up there. I have great respect for all the rescue services and they put their lives at risk every time to help others, well done to them all.
> 
> Fay


The pilot of the chopper was a lady, an exceedingly brave and skilful one. The crew put their lives at risk to save the Spanish fishermen.


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/scotland/highlands_and_islands/7227563.stm


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

Awful to see any vessel like that... just kind of un-natural.... gives ya the shivers...


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

I'm pretty sure her fuel tanks will be empty now ( 7000L per side in 2 wing tanks that the 2 generators sat on ) with only the 1100L day tank up in the aft end of the engineroom bulkhead left and that will only have fuel left in it if the main fuel line is still intact ( which I doubt ). The action of wind and weather has dispersed all of the fuel as far as I can find out. I also got a shock to find out that she is NOT an autoliner the crew were baiting the lines by hand ( 10,000 hooks per day ) which explains the size of the crew onboard ( 14 ) when she wrecked.

If I hear any more i'll let you all know.

Davie


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/scotland/highlands_and_islands/7241144.stm
As we thought NO rats....... the hysteria of people jumping on a bandwagon in an effort to con yet more tax ££ out of the exchequer for "research" [/cynical mode off]


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

What's the latest with her, is she being pulled off or is she being left there?


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

I wouldn't give her 3 months and there will be nothing left to remove Coastie , too expensive to go out to remove her when the sea can do it all for them for free


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/scotland/highlands_and_islands/7243418.stm
Latest is that they are going to remove the wreck from the island. If they don't get a weather window long enough in the winter I can't see there being much left to remove if they get a couple of normal storms !!


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

*Sub wreck firm to remove trawler ( BBC )*

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/scotland/highlands_and_islands/7259493.stm


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/scotland/highlands_and_islands/7302586.stm


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/scotland/highlands_and_islands/7308671.stm


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/scotland/highlands_and_islands/7465813.stm


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

St Kilda wreck to stay until 2009 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/scotland/highlands_and_islands/7521066.stm

Looks like they are hoping for a few days of a good old fashioned winters storm to break her up for them !!!


----------

